# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  विडियो एडिटिंग से सम्बंधित सॉफ्टवेर

## chatur . ramlingam

*में यहाँ पर आप लोगो से विडियो एडिटिंग से सम्बंधित सॉफ्टवेर की चर्चा करूँगा वो कोण से सॉफ्टवेर है जो आजकल विडियो मिक्सिंग में उपयोग किये जा रहे है और इनका उपयोग कैसे किया जाता है में अपने अन्य मित्रो से भी आग्रह करूँगा की इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाये जिससे मुझे और अन्य मित्रो को नए नए विडियो मिक्सिंग सॉफ्टवेर और एफ्फेक्ट और प्लगइन की जानकारी मिल सके*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*

मित्रो सबसे पहले आपको avid  सॉफ्टवेर के बारे में बताना चाहूँगा बहुत ही आसान और आजकल बहुत ज्यादा उपयोग किया जाने वाला सॉफ्टवेर है हमारे मध्य प्रदेश में लगभग हर विडियो मिक्सिंग वाले इसी सॉफ्टवेर का उपयोग कर शादी की सी डी टियर करते है इस सॉफ्टवेर में अलग से बहुत से एफ्फेक्ट का उपयोग किया जाता है इस सॉफ्टवेर का सबसे लोकप्रिय एफ्फेक्ट hollywood  fx  है जो विडियो में बेहतरीन एफ्फेक्ट देता है* *में फिलहाल avid  liquid  ७.२ का उपयोग कर रहा हु पर इस सॉफ्टवेर के और भी नए संस्करण अ गए है पर आज भी ७.२ संस्करण ज्यादा सरल और ज्यादा उपयोगी लगता hai 



*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*मित्रो माफ़ी चाहूँगा चित्र अपलोड नहीं हो रहे है शायद कुछ परेशानी चल रही अहिया अन्तर्वासना में.... में चाहूँगा आप लोग भी अपनी जानकारी इस सूत्र में दे मुझे जीतनी जानकारी है वो में आप लोगो को दूंगा ताकि हम सभी मिल कर इस सूत्र को विडियो मिक्सिंग की दुनिया का सबसे अच्छा सूत्र बना सके आप लोगो के सहयोग की अपेक्षा रहेगी....आपका मित्र सुमित*

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

*वैसे मै भी चलचित्र निर्माण के छेत्र में ही हूँ ! मै अधिकतर यूलेड और पिनाकेल का इस्तेमाल करता हूँ ! फिलहाल किसी बेहतर सोफ्टवेअर की तलाश में हूँ !  
*

----------


## jaysingh

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त आप इसे जारी रखें,
मैं अभी विडियो मिक्सिंग को कभी यूज नहीं किया हूँ,
आप इसके बारे में शुरुआत से बताना और फुल वेर्जन में साफ्टवेयर उपलब्ध कराना|

----------


## lovey7

बहुत अच्छा और ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है दोस्त , जारी रखें !

----------


## saam

हो सके तो लिंक उपलब्ध करना मित्र.

----------


## saam

नए सूत्र के लिए बधाई.

----------


## jaihind20

मित्र तोडा सा ज्ञान मैं भी रखता हूँ इस फील्ड में . अगर आप कहे तो मैं भी कुछ योगदान करना चाहूगा

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*में सभी अन्तर्वासना के मित्रो से कहूँगा की अपना योगदान इस सूत्र पर जरुर दे मुझसे पूछने को कोई जरुरत नहीं है बहुत सी बाते इसी है इस मिक्सिंग के  छेत्र  में  जो में नहीं जनता ये हम सभी का सूत्र है इसलिए नि संकोच अपने विचार और अपना ज्ञान सब से बतिय ज्ञान बटने से और बढ़ता है दोस्तों*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*दोस्तों  जेसा की मेने आप लोगो को बताया था avid  liquid  एक बेहतरीन सॉफ्टवेर है इस सॉफ्टवेर में कार्य करने से पहले आप को इस सॉफ्टवेर का ज्ञान होना आवश्यक है तो आज पेश कर रहा हु इस सॉफ्टवेर का विडियो tutorial  इसे डाउनलोड करे और सीखे की avid liquiq  ७.२ में कैसे कार्य किया जा सकता है*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

If you’re new to Avid Liquid, then Class on Demand’s “Complete Training for Avid Liquid” will be your indispensable guide to mastering your new software. Learn how to take advantage of Avid Liquid's powerful, integrated SD & HDV tools for editing, audio, DVD authoring and effects. Spanning across this 7 disc set, you’ll find project-focused, hands-on lessons that will elevate your understanding ofAvid Liquid and help you unleash your  creative vision.
YOU'LL LEARN HOW TO:
• Optimize your system for trouble-free editing
• Create Timeline templates
• Import Studio projects
• Restore a project
• Manipulate and modify transitions
• Create interesting digital backgrounds from "garbage"
• Author DVD's from the Timeline
• Manipulate and modify Clip FX
• Add compelling, original music using SmartSound
• Use your favorite plugins 
• Master keying
• Create stunning titles using TitleDeko
• And much, much more...
ROYALTY-FREE MEDIA:
In addition to project files, Disc 6 contains ready-to-use digital backgrounds, Photoshop® images, and music.
Disc 06 – Sea Treasure
Royalty-Free media &
project files

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*

Class on Demand Complete Training for Avid Liquid D6 DVD-SUNiSO*
ISO | English | 4.4Gb

If you’re new to Avid Liquid, then Class on Demand’s “Complete Training for Avid Liquid” will be your indispensable guide to mastering your new software. Learn how to take advantage of Avid Liquid's powerful, integrated SD & HDV tools for editing, audio, DVD authoring and effects. Spanning across this 7 disc set, you’ll find project-focused, hands-on lessons that will elevate your understanding ofAvid Liquid and help you unleash your  creative vision.
YOU'LL LEARN HOW TO:
• Optimize your system for trouble-free editing
• Create Timeline templates
• Import Studio projects
• Restore a project
• Manipulate and modify transitions
• Create interesting digital backgrounds from "garbage"
• Author DVD's from the Timeline
• Manipulate and modify Clip FX
• Add compelling, original music using SmartSound
• Use your favorite plugins 
• Master keying
• Create stunning titles using TitleDeko
• And much, much more...
ROYALTY-FREE MEDIA:
In addition to project files, Disc 6 contains ready-to-use digital backgrounds, Photoshop® images, and music.
Disc 06 – Sea Treasure
Royalty-Free media &
project files

*Download:Links are interchangeable.*
Filefactory
http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part01_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part02_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part03_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part04_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part05_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part06_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part07_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part08_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part09_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part10_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part11_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part12_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part13_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part14_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part15_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part16_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part17_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part18_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part19_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part20_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part21_rar

http://www.filefactory.com/...KiemCun_CoDCT4AL_D6_part22_rar

Hotfile
http://hotfile.com/...5d8c1f5

----------


## saam

> *दोस्तों  जेसा की मेने आप लोगो को बताया था avid  liquid  एक बेहतरीन सॉफ्टवेर है इस सॉफ्टवेर में कार्य करने से पहले आप को इस सॉफ्टवेर का ज्ञान होना आवश्यक है तो आज पेश कर रहा हु इस सॉफ्टवेर का विडियो tutorial  इसे डाउनलोड करे और सीखे की avid liquiq  ७.२ में कैसे कार्य किया जा सकता है*



यार पहेले दोव्न्लोद लिंक तो उपलब्ध करो 
:banana::banana::banana::banana:

----------


## lovey7

> यार पहेले दोव्न्लोद लिंक तो उपलब्ध करो


दोस्त आप Avid Liquid 7 .2  यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं !




*Avid Liquid v7.2 MULTiLANGUAGE-CYGiSO*  

Avid Liquid software is a powerful SD and HD video editor for the PC  that offers integrated DVD authoring, surround sound audio processing,  and thousands of amazing real-time effects. Its integrated toolset  provides all of the tools needed to create high-quality productions and  quickly output to tape, DVD or web streams.  


*Editing. Audio. DVD. Effects. One application*  
Avid Liquid combines powerful video editing with integrated DVD  authoring from the timeline; surround-sound audio processing; and  comprehensive visual effects. Editors only have to learn a single  interface to create high-quality video productions with sophisticated  effects and audio—and quickly output to tape, disc, or streaming media.  

*Complete HDV workflow*  
Avid Liquid offers native transfers and frame-accurate editing of 720  and 1080 interlaced and progressive HDV content from a wide variety of  popular cameras and decks. It features a powerful real-time effects  engine that provides multiple streams of HDV in real time; video  monitoring in full-screen on the VGA monitor; and, most important, a  smooth workflow for output back to HDV tape.  

*Format flexibility*  
Avid Liquid supports the Avid Open Timeline: mix content from a variety  of sources without having to transcode between formats. Videographers  can edit DV, MPEG I-frame, MPEG IBP, HDV and DVCPRO-HD, as well as  Windows Media, DIVX and MPEG-4, in the same timeline. With such a broad  palette of native codecs, editors can spend more time creatively editing  instead of re-rendering from format to format.  

*Smooth DVD production* 
Even during the editing process, Editors can use a full-featured,  integrated DVD authoring toolset right in the timeline; define the  interactivity; create and customize menus and navigation; preview and  modify the DVD; add a Dolby Digital 5.1 surround mix; and then  intelligently render out to a finished DVD. Using supported video I/O  hardware, editors can capture footage directly to a DVD-compliant MPEG  IBP codec, saving time by avoiding the transcoding process  

*Editing for everyone*  
Avid Liquid software offers a flexible user interface and functions that  match any level of editing experience. As users move from other  consumer-level or professional-level applications, the transition is  smooth and efficient.  

Download:

*Code:* 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35923965...AGE.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35924101...AGE.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35924498...AGE.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35924597...AGE.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35925122...AGE.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35925387...AGE.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35954095...AGE.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35954567...AGE.part08.rar

----------


## lovey7

दोस्त Avid Liquid का बेस्ट pluggin आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं !
Pinnacle Hollywood FX and 2669 Effects*od FX v5.2.48* 


 
*Quote:* Pinnacle Hollywood FX v5.2.48  + Bonus | 
Compressed 341 mb ,uncompressed 1.27 gb

-----------------------------------------------------------------  

*Compressed 341 MB 
Uncompressed 1,27 GB* 

Details: 

Create stunning 3D transitions, titles and animation effects with  Pinnacle Hollywood FX Pro version 5.1(build 35) the powerful creative  tool for Pinnacle Edition, Pinnacle Studio and Pinnacle Liquid Systems. 
Packed with over 2669 exciting 3D effects and transitions, Pinnacle  Hollywood FX Pro version 5 gives you more creative freedom than any  other application in its class. 

Features Include: 
Advanced Keyframe Editing - Hollywood FX Pro gives you full keyframe  editing of flight paths and every parameter through its advanced  keyframe editor. HFX Pro includes advanced shift and scale tools as well  as spline curve presets. 

Compatible with major editing tools - Hollywood FX Pro is comaptible  with all you favourite editing tools like Pinnacle Edition DV, Adobe  Premiere, Avid MCXpress/Xpress/Composer/Symphony, inync Speed Razor,  Fast Video Machine & 601, Ulead Media Studio Pro, Media 100 &  Finish, DPS Video Action Pro/Velocity, Panasonic DVEdit & NewsByte,  Sony ES-3. 

Convenient Control - With every transition you can change flight  direction, lighting, shadows, shine, motion blur, trails and  antialiasing with the click of the mouse. 

Create Your Own FX - Hollywood FX Pro provides a full set of tools to quickly and easily create your own FX. 
Use with one of over 300 FX that come with HFX Pro, or start from  scratch and use advanced tools like object cloning to create incredible  3D transitions, MultiWindow FX, and 3D composites in minutes. 
Easy To Use - Simply drag-and-drop Hollywood FX Pro into your timeline like any other transition. 
The HFX dialog will appear and you can select a transition and change your options.

Download

*Code:*
http://rapidshare.com/files/38103327...6558.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/38103338...6558.part2.rar

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*धन्यवाद मित्र आपने सहयोग किया पर हमारे मित्रो के ये तो बताये ये प्लगइन क्या होता है को मित्र नहीं जानते इसका उपयोग*

----------


## saam

शुक्रिया *lovey7*   भाई.

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*मित्रो विडियो मिक्सिंग के बहुत से सॉफ्टवेर है जैसा मैंने बताया था की avid  liquid एक आसान और जबरदस्त सॉफ्टवेर है पर मित्रो आज का समय एफ्फेक्ट है हर कोई चाहता है विडियो में एक से एक एफ्फेक्ट डालना अविद liquid में बहुत कम एफ्फेक्ट रहते है पर avid  के लिए बहुत से एफ्फेक्ट सॉफ्टवेर आते है यहाँ में कुछ सॉफ्टवेर बता रहा हु जिनके द्वारा आप avid  liquid  में एफ्फेक्ट डाल सकते है सबसे ज्यादा उपयोग किया जाने वाला एफ्फेक्ट है

*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*hollywood  fx  एक बेहतरीन एफ्फेक्ट सॉफ्टवेर है इस सॉफ्टवेर के द्वारा 3d  एफ्फेक्ट सॉफ्टवेर में add  किये जा सकते है
* Pinnacle Software keys
	-  Adobe Reader 7.0.5 RUS
	-  QuickTime v.7.2.0240
	-  MainConcept DVCPro 3.0.16
	-  MainConcept H264 v.2
	-  Windows Media Video 9VCM codec
	-  Quicktracks v.3060
	-  Microsoft Net Framework 3.0 x86
	-  DirectX-august2007
	-  Avid Liquid v. 7.2 bild 4296
	-  Liquid HardWare Drivers
	-  Title Deko Pro
	-  Movie Looks Liquid 7
	-  Pixelan SpiceMaster v.2.5.1.Pro
	-  Adorage ProDAD effects&transitions
	-  AMT  Adorage Avid Liquid Plugin
	-  Heroglyph ProDAD v. 2.6.27
	-  AMT  Heroglyph Avid Liquid Plugin
	-  Vitascene ProDAD v. 1.0.31
	-  AMT Plugins for Avid Liquid
	-  AMT Alpha Magic for Avid Liquid /PAL/
	-  AMT Alpha Magic for Avid Liquid /NTSC/
	-  Russian Avid Liquid 7 
	-  Avid Liquid 7 manual RUS

*ये वो एफ्फेक्ट है जो avid  लिकुइड सॉफ्टवेर के साथ उपयोग किये जाते है*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*HOLLYWOOD FX FOR AVID*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*आज में आप लोगो को title  डेको सॉफ्टवेर के बारे में जानकारी दे रहा हु title  डेको सॉफ्टवेर का उपयोग मूवी में title  टेक्स्ट लिखने के काम में आता है आप चाहते है जब फेरे चल रहे हो तो वह फेरे लिखा हुआ आये जब द्वारचार चल रहा हो तो वह द्वारचार लिखा हुआ आये इसके लिए title  डेको का उपयोग avid  liquid  के लिए किया जाता है वैसे ये सॉफ्टवेर avid  liquid  से साथ इंस्टाल होता है पर इसका नया version  title  डेको प्रो नेट में मिल जायेगा इसमे title  बनाने के साथ साथ टेक्स्ट में एफ्फेक्ट भी डाल सकते है background  colorful कर सकते है stylish  टेक्स्ट बना सकते है


*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

Pinnacle TitleDeko Pro 2.0.1634.1



TitleDeko Pro is a software-based character generator for both Avid and Adobe editing systems. TitleDeko Pro provides features designed to enhance non-linear video productions.

TitleDeko Pro is based on Pinnacle Systems' award-winning range of broadcast character generators that have a long history of on-air use. Controls exist to adjust color, texture, gradient, scaling, skewing, kerning, leading, justifying and rotation. TitleDeko Pro will create rolls, crawls and reveals. Additional features include type on a curve, spell checker, unlimited layering and unlimited undo.

Key Features:

- Type on a curve
- Unlimited layering
- Add textures, edges and shadows to any font
- Controls for kerning, leading, scaling, skewing and rotation
- Create stills, rolls, crawls or reveals

Benefits:

- Broadcast quality:
TitleDeko is based on a range of award-winning broadcast character generators that have a long history of on-air use. High quality processing gives supurb, fully anti-aliased character resolution for any TrueType or Unicode font
- Logo import:
The custom typeface function makes it possible to import company logos or any other graphic file and treat it like normal text, applying shadows, glows and edges, dynamically change scale, angle or skew
- Dynamic titling:
Titledeko allows the user to create rolls and crawls of unlimited length and user-definable speed. TitleDeko Pro also has a 'reveal' function to introduce titles character by characte

Specifications:
PC running Windows XP, 95, 98, 2000, or NT 4.0
16 MB RAM
1MB SVGA with 8bit color
1024 x 768 resolution
10 MB free disk space

Size : 13 MB

http://uploadbox.com/files/1kZOA2TVqs

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/155124...2.0.1634.1.rar

----------


## chatur . ramlingam



----------


## chatur . ramlingam



----------


## chatur . ramlingam



----------


## chatur . ramlingam



----------


## chatur . ramlingam



----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*पिनाक्ले स्टूडियो के कुछ बेहतरीन tutorial*

----------


## chatur . ramlingam



----------


## chatur . ramlingam



----------


## sharad1

विडियो एडिटिंग के लिए कोई टाइटिल प्रोजेक्ट हो तो दीजियेगा जो पिनाकल विडियो एडिटिंग में सपोट कर सके

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मित्र बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है 
क्या कोई मुझे PINNACLE STUDIO 15  उपलब्द करवा सकता है

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र है 
> क्या कोई मुझे PINNACLE STUDIO 15  उपलब्द करवा सकता है


मित्र आप सॉफ्टवेर ऑन डिमांड में डिमांड करे मास्टर जी आपको उपलब्ध करवा देगें |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## The Master

> मित्र आप सॉफ्टवेर ऑन डिमांड में डिमांड करे मास्टर जी आपको उपलब्ध करवा देगें |
> धन्यवाद |



मै पहले हि दे चुका हूँ सुत्र मे ।

----------


## sharad1

एडिउस क्नोपस का लेटेस्ट प्रोजेक्ट अगर मिल जाता तो अछा होता सोफ्त्वेअर के साथ हो ओउर अछा होगा

----------

